# BG56-86 base gasket delete



## Woodchuckr (Dec 28, 2021)

Putting my BG56 back together with the new BG86 jug and slug. Took some measurements on the 56 before I tore it down and it had .062 squish. If I delete the base gasket on the 86 jug It measures out around .015" squish. Is that OK for a 27cc engine and worth it?
did I post this in the right place?


----------



## Automender (Jan 19, 2022)

To go from .062 to.015 means your gasket was .047 inches which seems like a lot for a gasket. It the cylinder the same or is it an aftermarket one. I would not think you will see that much more in airflow from the nozzle that will move that many more leaves. Matter a fact since the airflow is related to speed if the blower has a limiter of RPMs in the coil I would think it will not even produce more air. In my opinion it is not like a chainsaw that needs more HP to the chain as you lean into it or cut a wider log.


----------



## Woodchuckr (Jan 20, 2022)

Automender said:


> To go from .062 to.015 means your gasket was .047 inches which seems like a lot for a gasket. It the cylinder the same or is it an aftermarket one. I would not think you will see that much more in airflow from the nozzle that will move that many more leaves. Matter a fact since the airflow is related to speed if the blower has a limiter of RPMs in the coil I would think it will not even produce more air. In my opinion it is not like a chainsaw that needs more HP to the chain as you lean into it or cut a wider log.


The difference in the jug's (old 56 to new 86) make the new squish .018 with no gasket and the new OEM 86 jug and piston installed, measured. Not sure if there is a limiter, but to get the old 56 to clean up after warm up you could block the nozzle and get the rpm's up there if you weren't carefull. bg56 is rated at 6800 rpm, bg86 is rated at 7200rpm. Just going to get as much out of it without going to a backpack model. It started up and ran, but I lost the fan nut so just warm up and couple throttle blips so far.


----------



## Automender (Jan 20, 2022)

Is there a difference in fan design between the 56 and 86? That squish is a little on the tight size, hopefully once you load it up it doesn't grow a bit. I have a 86 and like it because of the vibration isolation it has.


----------



## Woodchuckr (Jan 20, 2022)

Automender said:


> Is there a difference in fan design between the 56 and 86? That squish is a little on the tight size, hopefully once you load it up it doesn't grow a bit. I have a 86 and like it because of the vibration isolation it has.


Fan is the same, Think they run 026's at .018" or even less. This is a lot smaller at almost half the cc's, should be ok.


----------

